# كتاب رائع جدا عن vibration



## rany_love10 (6 مارس 2010)

بســم الله الـرحمــن الرحيــم

Practical Machinery Vibration Analysis and Predictive Maintenance

Machinery Vibration Analysis and Predictive Maintenance provides a detailed examination of the detection, location and diagnosis of faults in rotating and reciprocating machinery using vibration analysis. The basics and underlying physics of vibration signals are first examined. The acquisition and processing of signals is then reviewed followed by a discussion of machinery fault diagnosis using vibration analysis. Hereafter the important issue of rectifying faults that have been identified using vibration analysis is covered. The book also covers the other techniques of predictive maintenance such as oil and particle analysis, ultrasound and infrared thermography. The latest approaches and equipment used together with the latest techniques in vibration analysis emerging from current research are also highlighted.
1. Understand the basics of vibration measurement
2. Apply vibration analysis for different machinery faults
3. Diagnose machinery-related problems with vibration analysis techniques

link
http://www.seedfile.com/2gcl6f89jh1b


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## علي مخلف (12 مارس 2010)

مشكورين على الجهد المبذول


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاتح روما (30 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على هذ المجهود*


----------

